# Ohio River



## bigred_262002 (Aug 26, 2007)

Ok this might be a dumb question but here goes. What fishing license do you need to fish the ohio river? I have an Ohio fishing license but they say the river is owned by Ky. Do I need to buy a Ky license to fish the Ohio river?


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

If Ohio still borders the Ohio River, you're Ohio License is all you needd


----------



## Agent47 (Jun 27, 2006)

Big,"roll red roll" lol somewhere in your 2007 fishing pamphlet it should state that the state of Ohio shares shore line agreements with the opposite state in which you can fish each others shores as long as you have 1 or the others license. There is 1 state that does not. Ide check into it.


----------



## bigred_262002 (Aug 26, 2007)

What about fishing on the bank.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

bigred_262002 said:


> What about fishing on the bank.


 u can fish the west virgina bank, and the ky. bank with ohio fishing lic.


----------



## majikarp (Mar 14, 2006)

must say that from personal experience you must be a resident of ohio or that will not work, my cousin from michigan and i were at new cumberland pool and he purchased a ohio license and they ticketed him, we honestly did not know this and tried to do the right thing and bought him a ohio visitors license and still got ticketed, had we known we would have just bought a west virginia license, i understand that he has a job to do but sometimes i think they get kicks out giving honest people tickets


----------



## bigred_262002 (Aug 26, 2007)

Well thats good to know thats guys. Now the only thing is where can I put my boat in at. I have never been on the ohio before and don't have a clue where the ramps are.


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

I was told by some friends of mine that your ok if you fish the banks, but if you go into a creek you must have that states license. ex. I have ohio license. I can fish kentucky bank but must have kentucky license if I go into a creek that runs into kentucky. If anyone can confirm please let me know.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

robistro said:


> I was told by some friends of mine that your ok if you fish the banks, but if you go into a creek you must have that states license. ex. I have ohio license. I can fish kentucky bank but must have kentucky license if I go into a creek that runs into kentucky. If anyone can confirm please let me know.


You used to be able to fish the creeks/rivers up to the first bridge - which makes sense.

However, I think that might have changed.


----------



## sabeetz (Aug 26, 2007)

here is the link
http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/fishing_ohioriver.aspx


----------



## BANDIT (Apr 22, 2004)

I wrote to KYDNR and asked them because my Father-in-law kept saying you could go into the creek up to the first riffle, I disagreed with him so I asked them. This is what they sent me.....

Jerry,

Ohio River Fishing (KRS 150.170)
An angler with a Kentucky fishing license may fish the entire main stem of the Ohio River from a boat, or a bordering states bank without buying the other states license (bordering states include Illinois, Indiana and Ohio). This does not apply if fishing a bordering states embayments or tributaries, which begin at a straight line between opposite points where the tributary or embayment meets the main stem of the river. Anglers fishing from a bordering states bank, or in a bordering states tributaries and embayments must follow the size and creel limits of the state where the angler is located. For example, a Kentucky licensed angler can stand on the Indiana bank and fish the main stem of the Ohio River without an Indiana fishing license, but must abide by Indianas size and creel limits.


----------



## Agent47 (Jun 27, 2006)

bigred_262002 said:


> Well thats good to know thats guys. Now the only thing is where can I put my boat in at. I have never been on the ohio before and don't have a clue where the ramps are.


Big
couple of places actually, 1 is at the marina there in Steubytown, off rt 7 at the bottom of University Blvd, Look to your right and you will see Dickeys cement factory at the train crossing, thats the entrance. There is a place in Mingo and if you care to you can go to Toronto or across the river to Wellsburg.

Hope this helps


----------

